# Το γράψιμο θεραπεύει το άγχος



## jglenis (Feb 19, 2009)

Η συγγραφή, όχι το άλλο (ή ενδεχομένως και τα δύο). Το άρθρο από την Ελευθεροτυπία πάντως αναφέρεται στην κυριολεκτική έννοια:

Γράφοντας για μια εμπειρία που φέρνει άγχος και ανησυχία, μπορεί να βοηθήσει σημαντικά στη μείωση του στρες, καθώς αλλάζει τον τρόπο που ο εγκέφαλος χειρίζεται τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, σύμφωνα με μια νέα επιστημονική έρευνα, που αναδεικνύει τη σημασία των ποιημάτων (ακόμα και αν είναι κακά!), αλλά και της συγγραφής ημερολογίου, για την ψυχική ισορροπία. 

Ακόμα, η έρευνα διαπίστωσε ότι το γράψιμο είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό, όταν γίνεται με το χέρι και όχι με πληκτρολόγιο.

Οι ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου της Καλιφόρνιας-Λος Άντζελες, υπό το νευροεπιστήμονα Μάθιου Λίμπερμαν, ανακάλυψαν ότι η «μετάφραση» των συναισθημάτων σε λέξεις είναι συχνά καθαρτική εμπειρία γιατί βοηθά τον εγκέφαλο να ελέγξει τις περιοχές εκείνες, όπου συναισθήματα, όπως ο φόβος και η απέχθεια, γίνονται αντικείμενο επεξεργασίας. Η σχετική επιστημονική ανακοίνωση έγινε στο ετήσιο συνέδριο της Αμερικανικής Ένωσης για την Προώθηση της Επιστήμης, σύμφωνα με τους Times του Λονδίνου.

«Όταν οι άνθρωποι κάθονται να γράψουν κάτι, μπορεί να μην ξέρουν το γιατί, αλλά φαίνεται να έχουν όφελος», δήλωσε ο Λίμπερμαν. Η ανακάλυψη μπορεί να αποβεί χρήσιμη και σε θεραπευτικό επίπεδο, βοηθώντας, με το γράψιμο, τους ανθρώπους να ξεπεράσουν τα άγχη, τις φοβίες ή το μετα-τραυματικό στρες τους.

Το «κέντρο κάθαρσης» του εγκεφάλου είναι μια περιοχή που αποκαλείται πλαγιοκοιλιακός προμετωπιαίος φλοιός και βρίσκεται δίπλα στο δεξιό κρόταφο. Όταν ενεργοποιείται, καταπιέζει τη δραστηριότητα στην αμυγδαλή, μια άλλη περιοχή του εγκεφάλου που επεξεργάζεται τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, όπως ο φόβος.

Οι απεικονίσεις του εγκεφάλου με τομογραφίες μαγνητικού συντονισμού έδειξαν ότι το γράψιμο, ιδίως όταν αφορά τις εμπειρίες που φέρνουν άγχος και φόβο, ακόμα και στο προστάδιο όταν κανείς σκέφτεται τα λόγια που θα βάλει στο χαρτί, μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν το δεξιό πλαγιοκοιλιακό προμετωπιαίο φλοιό, που στη συνέχεια ελέγχει τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Ο Λίμπερμαν είπε ότι η όλη διαδικασία του γραψίματος λειτουργεί στην ουσία σαν ένας μηχανισμός αυτό-ρύθμισης και αυτό-ελέγχου των συναισθημάτων, χωρίς μάλιστα κανείς να το κάνει συνειδητά. Αρκεί κανείς απλώς να κάνει λόγια και μετά γραπτά τα αρνητικά συναισθήματά του.

Όπως είπε, τα ημερολόγια, που τόσοι άνθρωποι κρατάνε καθημερινά, ιδίως στην εφηβεία, «λειτουργούν πιθανότατα σαν μια μορφή καθημερινής (συναισθηματικής) ρύθμισης για αυτά τα άτομα». Σύμφωνα με το Λίμπερμαν, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το όφελος είναι μεγαλύτερο όταν η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται στο γράψιμο, είναι πιο αφαιρετική και λιγότερο ζωντανή και περιγραφική, γιατί στην τελευταία περίπτωση οι άνθρωποι τείνουν να ξαναζωντανεύουν την τραυματική εμπειρία, αντί να αποστασιοποιούνται από αυτήν.


----------

